# 66 Starlet III



## GregG (Jul 24, 2017)

My twin daughters have been hounding me to let them ride some of my old bikes.  One daughter's favorite color is pink, and the other purple.  I had a pink '66 Fiesta for the one, but needed a purple bike for the other.  I broke down and overpaid for a '66 Starlet last Friday, and spent the weekend getting it back into shape.  The bike was pretty much unridden, but loaded with rust from sitting around.  The chrome cleaned up fairly well, except for a few spots on the rear rim.  The tank is pretty much a goner, as it still had the battery in it from 50 years ago, and the bottom is now as thin as a piece of Reynolds wrap.  I haven't looked inside the headlight just yet, but am expecting the same thing.  End result: my daughter loves it, and another Schwinn has been saved from the scrap pile.


----------



## Tiberius (Jul 25, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 25, 2017)

Great job on the clean up. Congrats to the twins.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2017)

That violet sure cleaned up nice!


----------



## KevinBrick (Aug 6, 2017)

GregG said:


> My twin daughters have been hounding me to let them ride some of my old bikes.  One daughter's favorite color is pink, and the other purple.  I had a pink '66 Fiesta for the one, but needed a purple bike for the other.  I broke down and overpaid for a '66 Starlet last Friday, and spent the weekend getting it back into shape.  The bike was pretty much unridden, but loaded with rust from sitting around.  The chrome cleaned up fairly well, except for a few spots on the rear rim.  The tank is pretty much a goner, as it still had the battery in it from 50 years ago, and the bottom is now as thin as a piece of Reynolds wrap.  I haven't looked inside the headlight just yet, but am expecting the same thing.  End result: my daughter loves it, and another Schwinn has been saved from the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 649518
> 
> ...



My daughter loves her violet starlet III also..


----------



## partsguy (Aug 22, 2017)

Gorgeous turnaround! Congrats!


----------



## HARPO (Jul 22, 2018)

Your Starlet is actually a 1967. I thought mine was also (_bought it yesterday, needs to be detailed_) but here's the spec sheet. Turns out the 1966 models had the "S" reflector and a chrome front on the chain guard.


----------



## HARPO (Jul 22, 2018)

BTW, incredible job on the Starlet! Hard to believe the "after" photos are of the same bike.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 2, 2018)

All cleaned up...


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 17, 2019)

Although mine was a 68, it turned out pretty nice!


----------



## Tim s (Nov 17, 2019)

rollfaster said:


> Although mine was a 68, it turned out pretty nice!View attachment 1097291



Beautiful bike. Tim


----------



## Rivnut (Nov 19, 2019)

Not a Starlet III but it's purple






It's not purple but it's a Starlet III


----------



## 123totalpack (May 21, 2020)

GregG said:


> My twin daughters have been hounding me to let them ride some of my old bikes.  One daughter's favorite color is pink, and the other purple.  I had a pink '66 Fiesta for the one, but needed a purple bike for the other.  I broke down and overpaid for a '66 Starlet last Friday, and spent the weekend getting it back into shape.  The bike was pretty much unridden, but loaded with rust from sitting around.  The chrome cleaned up fairly well, except for a few spots on the rear rim.  The tank is pretty much a goner, as it still had the battery in it from 50 years ago, and the bottom is now as thin as a piece of Reynolds wrap.  I haven't looked inside the headlight just yet, but am expecting the same thing.  End result: my daughter loves it, and another Schwinn has been saved from the scrap pile.
> 
> View attachment 649518
> 
> ...



GREAT WORK!


----------



## butnut (May 24, 2020)

Wow! Nice job on cleaning it up! Love the half tank! Nice looking bikes, I don't know much about them. I had a 20" Fleet show bike with half tank. Wish I kept it now.


----------



## Tim s (May 24, 2020)

Here are three bikes that I bought for my wife. She prefers the violet one due to the basket. I have my eye on a blue starlet at the lbs but they are not ready to sell it yet. Tim


----------

